# People have bought gifts for Daisy



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

And are not sure where to send them. If anyone knows, can you just PM me. Thank you :wub:

Here is what someone very special already bought for Miss Daisy :wub:

View attachment 96828


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If Ms. Daisy loves this as much as I do. . . 
Sleep tightly young lady----get your beauty rest!
What a thoughtful gesture!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Since she is now at Deb's , you should send to her. How very sweet of you to do this for Daisy. More then she has ever had I bet. Hugs,Edie


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How sweet of that special person to send a wonderful gift basket to Ms. Daisy! She will love it, I'm sure!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

that is so sweet....brought tears to my eyes. I bet she will LOVE it!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That is so sweet and generous! Daisy will love it!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's so thoughtful, Daisy will love it.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Daisy is already so spoiled! She sure deserves it. So sweet! I love all of that stuff. I can't wait to see pics with her all cozy in her new bed!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. How beautiful. Are the gifts from a SM member? If a member would like Deb's address, please pm me.
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> Oh wow. How beautiful. Are the gifts from a SM member? If a member would like Deb's address, please pm me.
> xoxoxooxoxox


 
Thanks so much, I did get the info. The gifts, which are so thoughtful are from a FB friend. How sweet. I did pass on the information. 
Thank you all again so much. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Since she is now at Deb's , you should send to her. How very sweet of you to do this for Daisy. More then she has ever had I bet. Hugs,Edie


Hi dear Edie, aren't these special gifts so amazing. There not from me, but from someone on Face Book who has been following her story. Oh Daisy is known around the world. And the world loves all of you.

Just adore you Edie and thank you for everything,
Christine


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what beautiful gifts for a beautiful little princess Daisy:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Thanks so much, I did get the info. The gifts, which are so thoughtful are from a FB friend. How sweet. I did pass on the information.
> Thank you all again so much. :wub:


Very lovely gifts ... Miss Daisy is going to look pretty in pink! 
You should ask your FB friend to join us on SM. :wub::wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow thats so nice the bed looks so very soft:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Isn't it something,the world loves Daisy and her family couldn't see how precious she is...
Their loss...our gain....


----------

